# How to obtain a TRN



## chickenruby (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a lot of information on expat websites on 'how to...?' however i don't feel that the 'how to?' guides actual give you the full picture of what you have to do, how and where.

My 17yo wants to learn to drive, he needs a TRN, Traffic Registration number, it's not an easy process in regards of the paper work needed. So I blogged about the process and though it may be of interest to you.

We went to the City of Tshwane Licensing Services in Watloo, nr Pretoria. It was easy enough to find by googling for the address once we had popped into a local garage to ask them where we needed to go to apply for a learners permit, however, they don't actually tell you, you need a TRN until you return to submit your forms, they assume you knew that bit of information already, despite you telling them over and over 'WE ARE NOT SOUTH AFRICAN, WE ARE BRITISH'
/SNIP/

Remember you need a TRN should you want to buy a vehicle here also.


----------

